# Lark Sparrow Piebald



## carver (Dec 10, 2014)

I've been seeing this guy for a couple of seasons now, thought it was cool,all his friends are brown


----------



## rip18 (Dec 10, 2014)

That's pretty dog-gone cool!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 10, 2014)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 10, 2014)

That is cool..


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 11, 2014)

Neat bird - where does it live?


----------



## carver (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't know Dennis,they fly around my house and seems like they are eating pine cone seeds and sweetgum seeds.All the others are completely brown,this little bird really stands out.
 I'll try and get a better pic. of it,but they are very skittish.
 I looked online and there are piebald birds,like there are other animals.


----------



## Sling (Dec 19, 2014)

Very cool. Good find!


----------

